# 2ww chills



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

I am currently on 8dpo after IUI and although I am having night sweats I have been absolutely freezing today and have a terrible headache.  I have read that this could be a sign of BFP but maybe I am just getting my hopes up, could just be a cold on its way or Swine Flu!!

Anyone else experienced this and got a BFP??

I have no other symptoms

Xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did have sweats but the extra hormones from the jabs were probably to blame, it's also possible you could be coming down with a summer cold. There's no way to predict what will happen on OTD, you just have to hang in there & keep everything crossed, if you feel poo then you can take paracetamol


----------

